# Community Kalender  2012



## PeriodsofLife (17. Januar 2012)

… ich möchte auf diesem Wege Werbung in eigener Sache machen.

Einige wissen es einige nicht, ich erstelle seit 2009 Desktop Hintergründe für das Game S.t.a.l.k.e.r.

für die Community von http://stalker.onlinewelten.com. 


Meine Kalenderblätter gehören dort schon dazu wie das Spiel selbst (hier die Gallerie) Planet-Stalker.de - Deine Stalker Community! powered by OnlineWelten.com

Alle Kalenderblätter von 2009 bis 2011 finden sich hier auf meiner HP Kalender by PeriodsofLife.


Aber nun zum eigentlichen,  ich habe mit getraut 2010 einen Kalender für 2011 für die Community zu erstellen der sehr gut ankahm.

Daher erstellte ich auch wieder für 2012. 

Dieser ist nun Fertig und der Shop dazu, also wer mal reinschauen mag. seperi.com by PeriodsofLife 

LG PeriodsofLife


----------

